# Nevão no Sarzedo (Covilhã) em 11/02/1991



## Serrano (11 Fev 2010 às 10:47)

Faz hoje 19 anos que se verificou um dos maiores nevões das últimas décadas no Sarzedo, e presumo que noutras localidades, por isso, aqui ficam uns registos fotográficos que encontrei recentemente graças à minha prima, visto que eu na altura residia na região de Lisboa.



[IMG=http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/2382/sarzedoneve.jpg][/IMG]



[IMG=http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/2071/sarzedoneve2.png][/IMG]
Esta é do dia seguinte, já com sol...



[IMG=http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/4060/sarzedoneve3.png][/IMG]

Havia zonas dentro do Sarzedo com 50 a 70cm de neve, algo que não se voltou a repetir, e como coincidiu com fim de semana de Carnaval, estavam lá algumas pessoas em visita, que tiveram de deixar ficar os carros e vir a pé para o Teixoso (a 8 kms), já mais perto dos transportes públicos disponíveis na Covilhã. Agradeço à minha prima por ter recuperado estas relíquias fotográficas e espero que gostem...


----------



## Z13 (11 Fev 2010 às 11:12)

Belas relíquias !!!


Foi de facto um grande nevão!


Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## actioman (11 Fev 2010 às 13:21)

Realmente fenomenal! 

E na Covilhã foi algo de especial? Imagino se a 700/800m foi assim, como terá ficado a S. da Estrela na Torre! 

Obrigado pela partilha, grande momento!


----------



## Serrano (11 Fev 2010 às 14:39)

actioman disse:


> E na Covilhã foi algo de especial? Imagino se a 700/800m foi assim, como terá ficado a S. da Estrela na Torre!



Penso que na Covilhã também nevou bem, já apareceram algumas fotos no Fórum, mas sem tanta acumulação, até porque o Sarzedo tem a vantagem de estar numa encosta virada a Norte, sem tanta intensidade solar. 

Na última foto é visível a zona das Penhas Douradas, bem ao fundo, em que nem sequer se notam as pedras, portanto, o manto branco também devia ser interessante.


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2010 às 17:11)

Belas fotos de nevões de outros tempos

Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## PedroNTSantos (11 Fev 2010 às 17:22)

Serrano disse:


> Faz hoje 19 anos que se verificou um dos maiores nevões das últimas décadas no Sarzedo, e presumo que noutras localidades, por isso, aqui ficam uns registos fotográficos que encontrei recentemente graças à minha prima, visto que eu na altura residia na região de Lisboa.
> 
> Havia zonas dentro do Sarzedo com 50 a 70cm de neve, algo que não se voltou a repetir, e como coincidiu com fim de semana de Carnaval, estavam lá algumas pessoas em visita, que tiveram de deixar ficar os carros e vir a pé para o Teixoso (a 8 kms), já mais perto dos transportes públicos disponíveis na Covilhã. Agradeço à minha prima por ter recuperado estas relíquias fotográficas e espero que gostem...



Colossal! Eu também tenho umas fotos desse nevão, uma das quais já aqui tinha publicado (e que volto a colocar):







Este Carnaval vou à Covilhã e vou procurar mais fotos desse nevão que foi uma das poucas coisas minimamente semelhantes a um "Snowmageddon", para usar a terminologia do presidente Obama a propósito dos recentes nevões em Washington, de que me recordo.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (11 Fev 2010 às 17:26)

actioman disse:


> Realmente fenomenal!
> 
> E na Covilhã foi algo de especial?



Penso que esta foto (que retirei de um blogue) te dará uma resposta, já que a Covilhã aparece praticamente imperceptível a meia encosta.






Recordo-me de ver fotos em jornais e folhetos da região de turismo que mostram a Praça do Município, mais ou menos a 700 m de altitude, com acumulações que estimo na ordem dos 30 a 40 cm. Vou ver se encontro alguma dessas imagens.


----------



## ACalado (11 Fev 2010 às 18:33)

Sem dúvida foi o maior nevão da década de 90 pela Covilhã pode ser que na segunda se repita


----------



## Minho (11 Fev 2010 às 21:36)

Grande registo 

Obrigado a ti e à tua prima


----------



## Fil (11 Fev 2010 às 23:14)

A 1ª foto é a que mostra melhor a grande acumulação que havia, e isso que na altura em que foi tirada ainda nevava com grande intensidade. A ver se na próxima segunda temos algo parecido...


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2010 às 20:46)

Tanta acumulação
Muito bonitas as fotos


----------

